# NP, still = Whiting



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Went out to the Pier again yesterday from about 10-2. Board said Reds, but I only saw one small slot come up during the time I was there. It's still the Whiting show all day every day, got another batch myself and really wasn't even trying. Was hoping to grab a Pomp/Sheep/Flounder or Black Drum, but couldn't keep the Whiting off the hooks. Better than an empty cooler I guess.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Dale41 said:


> Went out to the Pier again yesterday from about 10-2. Board said Reds, but I only saw one small slot come up during the time I was there. It's still the Whiting show all day every day, got another batch myself and really wasn't even trying. Was hoping to grab a Pomp/Sheep/Flounder or Black Drum, but couldn't keep the Whiting off the hooks. Better than an empty cooler I guess.




Using shrimp? I’m hoping to get out there this weekend and get into some whiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Yep, small chunks, let it sit. Most of mine were in the 14" range and I saw neighbors close by bringing up larger than what I got with consistency.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Dale41 said:


> Yep, small chunks, let it sit. Most of mine were in the 14" range and I saw neighbors close by bringing up larger than what I got with consistency.




Nice. How do you beat off the pinfish lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

With the cold weather, the little thieves haven't been much of a problem across the board, not for me anyway. You know it's crazy when you're tossing cut and live, letting it sit and bring it in untouched.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Saltlife Newb said:


> Nice. How do you beat off the pinfish lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With tweezers.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dale41 said:


> Went out to the Pier again yesterday from about 10-2. Board said Reds, but I only saw one small slot come up during the time I was there. It's still the Whiting show all day every day, got another batch myself and really wasn't even trying. Was hoping to grab a Pomp/Sheep/Flounder or Black Drum, but couldn't keep the Whiting off the hooks. Better than an empty cooler I guess.


Had 2 buddies that went yesterday while I was at work! They brought home all they wanted and I had me some fresh fish for dinner last night! They said the same thing about getting all you want out there.


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Dale41 said:


> With the cold weather, the little thieves haven't been much of a problem across the board, not for me anyway. You know it's crazy when you're tossing cut and live, letting it sit and bring it in untouched.




Yea I definitely need to get out then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeSlayer (Sep 5, 2017)

Most of what I have been catching are in the 14-17 inch range with the 17 inchers going just under the 2 pound marker.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*pier thieves !!!*

LOL !!! Idiot proof whiting !! Even I loaded up with 13 of those 14-16 inchers yesterday. Caught a nice 16 incher and when I dehooked and turned to get my towel....turned back and this sucker had run over and was running off with my whiting !! LOL !!! I chased after him a sec shouting NO ! No ! and then he stopped and turned toward me and GULP !!! hahahahaha A laugh riot !! That darn pelican ate that 16 inch whiting right there and gave us all a laugh. I know......Don't feed the birds !! LOL !!! If you like whiting now is mos def the time at NP  Stay salty my friends ...


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hah! I was walking up right when that happened, saw everyone in a circle taking pictures, wasn't sure why, until I walked by this guy who seemed to be literally smiling with the fish still in it's mouth, too funny.

I kept going towards the middle of the pier, swore I would try to catch something other than Whiting. Rigged up for Pomp and Flounder... and still came home with 3 more damn Whiting. Saw a BEAST cruising, looked like the size of a small Manatee, it was that big, but not sure what it was.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Gotta love it !!! Waiting and continuing to look for my sheepsheads and flounder out there. Soooonnn.....................


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hmmm, went out yesterday from 11-3, didn't see ONE Whiting come up.

Granted, the conditions were awful and there only looked to be 4-8 people with lines in at any one time.


----------



## markdido (Aug 17, 2017)

Saltlife Newb said:


> Nice. How do you beat off the pinfish lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With a really small pair of tweezers?


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

me too yesterday. Looking for sheepheads. at NP . I'm gonna stay on it till they show up. This is mos def the time of year tho. stay safe


----------

